# sons first bushy tail



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Took my almost 8yr old son out for his first squirrel hunt, within 5-10 mins he had his first one in the bag. He did not want to leave but nothing else was happening. He was exstatic!!! I was probably happier then him though!! One proud poppa!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

cant get pic to attach, says file too big, have to play around and see if i can get it to fit


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

hell yea that's great! i cant wait till my kid is old enough to hunt he is only 1 1/2 he helped me sight my .22 scope in today so i can go get some tail... and i was surprised that he didn't get scared...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

here are those pics for you


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

he was stoked! looks like i have a new hunting partner, he is already my fishing buddy, cant keep him inside, which is a good thing and hard to do these days with most kids permanantly attached to the tv.

btw, pm and e mail sent on the pics, many thanks if you can get them up


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

thank you peon! will look into photobucket when i have a bit more time, getting ready to head to the range to try out my new ar-15 and then heading to the campground. i know anthony will think it is great to see his pics on the net!!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

got to love it!! I'm looking forward to the day when I can take my daughter fishiung and hunting with me!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

That's awesome. I still have a picture of me when i was probably around 10 years old with my first two squirrels. I can't wait til my two daughters and son are able to go hunting with me they are 6,4,and 2. I plan to take them often and hope they love the outdoors as much as I do. In my opinion there's nothing better you can do for a child than expose them to the outdoors, I thank God for everything my father taught me and all the times he let me tag along.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

what do you guys do with these squirrels? I understand you can cook them, but does it even make sense to do it if you have only one? On the other hand - is it legal to, well, feed your dogs with it?

I was thinking about maybe going to shoot for them but I dont feel like cleaning them and I dont want to just waste them. Anyone wants some dead squirrels?....


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

if you get just one you clean it and freeze it just like you would your fish.. also i dont like to eat squirrels..and i never have a problem finding someone to take them.. ask the older people you know if they would like some.. alot of them dont hunt anymore and would love a good mess of squirrels...


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I would not mind eating them (except the head, I read that some people eat the brains and the cheeks....) but cleaning them is a BIG problem for me.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

cleaning them is not hard if someone teaches you.. i have never tried to 60 second method that's on the internet.. but my dad taught me another way its not hard .. just take 3-4 min to clean one...


----------

